

Ask HN: Please help w advice about interstitial ads - EGreg

We have a productivity app called Groups, which you can find at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qbix.com&#x2F;groups . People love it and it gets 4&#x2F;5 stars reviews. It has banner ads on the bottom.<p>We want to increase our revenue and display interstitial ads in the next version. We&#x27;ve read how much better interstitial ads convert etc. when displayed at the proper time.<p>BUT we would like to display a slightly less than fullscreen version. Something not as annoying. Ideally we want to have something like this:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;s14.postimg.org&#x2F;vgq3n9pkh&#x2F;image.jpg<p>What can we do? The ideal scenario would be if we could place a button right under each ad saying &quot;How to turn off ads&quot; which would lead to a $1.99 purchase we already have to turn off ads forever.<p>We believe that providing people with a button that says &quot;how to turn off ads&quot; right under the ad is less obnoxious than just showing the ad.<p>Which ad networks show an ad in the center of the screen but with some room around it?<p>Does anyone here have experience running interstitial ads and do you have any advice for us?
======
EGreg
Can anyone chime in?

